# usps



## simpletoremember (Nov 5, 2009)

i sent oldmanlee a copy of 'expect resistance: a field manual', a crimethinc book, about a month ago, and i just recently got a letter in the mail saying it was subjected to search, and he never got the book. he said we might being investigated as a terror subcell jokingly. but maybe it's so. i don't know weather to fill out this form and try and get this book back, or if i'm able to even get it back.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm assuming you sent it Media rate

i was told the other day when I was sending you those zines that all media mail is subject to inspection and will be returned if they believe it doesn't qualify as media mail. (technically those zines shouldn't have been sent media because they have ads in the back, same with magazines, pamphlets, ect.)

maybe they opened it up and thought something made it not qualify.

the lady at the post office asked me it was a "bound book"... I remember expect resistance to be a soft cover, maybe they are just stupid?


----------



## simpletoremember (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah but the woman at the post office asked if it was just the book and no ads, and said it wouldn't be a problem. i filled out the form and sent it off. hopefully, the book shows up either back here, or in oldmanlee's hands.


----------



## runawaymachine (Jan 14, 2010)

If you don't get it I would fill out the form to get it back. Don't be afraid of being investigated as a terrorist. That is what the war on terrorism is all about. They want you to be scared to exercise you right to the freedom of speach. If it was me I would raise a stink just to excercise my freedoms. You have done nothing wrong, in fact you have been wronged.


----------

